# Zauberstab = Auswahl, aber wie die Auswahl in einen Pfad umwandeln?



## Ingolo (6. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Prob. Ich hab mir von nem foto ein bestimmtes motiv mit vielen ecken und kannten aber auch rundungen mit dem zauberstab abgenommen weil es einfarbig war und mit dem pfadwerkzeug zu kompliziert (dauert zu lang). Jetzt hab ich eine Auswahl (die strichpunkte).
Wie wandle ich nun diese punkte in einen pfad um?


----------



## donphilippe3000 (6. Juni 2006)

Servas...

Im Fenster "Pfade" hast Du, wenn Du auf den kleinen Pfeil auf der rechten Seiten klickst, den Punkt "Arbeitspfad erstellen". Wenn Du das gemacht hast, einfach wieder auf den kleinen Pfeil klicken und dann auf "Pfad speichern"... Das war's an und für sich!

Ich weiss zwar nicht genau, für was Du den Pfad brauchst, aber ich würde Dir wegen der Genauigkeit empfehlen das Pfadwerkzeug zu verwenden, da Du, wenn Du eine Auswahl in einen Pfad umwandelst immer eine gewisse Toleranz (0,5 Pixel) hast...


----------



## Ingolo (6. Juni 2006)

Super danke.


----------



## donphilippe3000 (6. Juni 2006)

immer wieder gerne...


----------

